# Robotic assisted laparoscopic ureterolysis



## ppoole (Aug 1, 2014)

Good afternoon.

Can anyone tell me if robotic assisted laparoscopic ureterolysis would be bundled with laparoscopic ureteroneocystostomy with bladder psoas hitch. There is a claim check edit if they were open procedures but I can't find documentation for laparoscopic.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## emcee101 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Unlisted Code*

I'm 99% sure there are no codes for a laproscopic ureterolysis. It has to be billed with CPT 50949 - unlisted laproscopic procedure, ureter and associated to the similar open code (usually this is 50715). Since you're using an unlisted code, bundling will be difficult to determine.


----------



## lmurray (May 29, 2015)

*Robotic assisted response*

Good Afternoon,

On 8-1-2014 you posted a question about a robotic assisted laparoscopic ureterolysis. I currently have the same exact procedure and was wondering what you came up with. Thank you very much.


----------

